# Getting ammo in Vancouver, anyone?



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey! I was wondering, is there anyone on this forum who lives in the region of Vancouver? I'd like to find 1/2" steel balls, or lead shots, but I'm not sure where I can get them. I emailed a company who advertised they were selling bearings, and a hunting store to ask if they were selling lead balls.

People from Vancouver, where do you buy your hunting ammo? I saw many places online, but the shipping is very expensive, it pretty much doubles the cost.

Thanks to anyone who can help with that.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

You could always try Ebay as a source on slingshot ammo.

Alternatively nip to your local DIY store and get some steel hex nuts in whatever size you want and try those. They are a good all round ammo


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks! Yup, earlier I was looking at Home Depot's site to see a bit their pricing for the hex nuts. That's probably what I'm gonna go for.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah. Hex nuts are a good all rounder really as they are relatively inexpensive and have enough weight to pack a punch if you intend to hunt with them. Just make sure you always load them into your slingshot flat edge back so that they don't shoot off at awkward angles.

Welcome to the forums :d


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

may as well walk over to Charles place and have him show you where to source and how cast some lead.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm assuming you're talking about Vancouver, BC. I order mine from Simple Shot (Nathan Master) and have them shipped to Point Roberts (USA border). I pick them up at the parcel depot. Depot charges around $2.50-$3.50 depending on which depot you use and the size/weight.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

jonathanfv said:


> Hey! I was wondering, is there anyone on this forum who lives in the region of Vancouver? I'd like to find 1/2" steel balls, or lead shots, but I'm not sure where I can get them. I emailed a company who advertised they were selling bearings, and a hunting store to ask if they were selling lead balls.
> 
> People from Vancouver, where do you buy your hunting ammo? I saw many places online, but the shipping is very expensive, it pretty much doubles the cost.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help with that.


If you ever get over to Victoria, we could cast up a batch. Bring all the scrap lead you can scrounge ... fishing weights, skin diving weights, wheel weights, lead roofing flashing, etc. Or use cast lead cylinders, which you can easily do yourself:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/

PM me if you want to come over.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, thanks a lot for the invitation Charles. If I can come by Victoria, I most definitely will get in touch with you! By the way, you make great instructional videos.

Thanks for the advices, everybody!  For now, I will use hex nuts. And I have to practice my accuracy a lot, too! Some of you guys' abilities are plain scary!


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Mr. Green, how much would you say it costs you in total for buying a batch of ammo from Simple Shot?


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

jonathanfv said:


> Mr. Green, how much would you say it costs you in total for buying a batch of ammo from Simple Shot?


Simple Shot sells them for $7.50/two pounds. For 1/2 steel that would be around 106 pieces (53pcs/lbs). When I order from them, I make sure my total order is at least $100 so I get free shipping, plus I only order when they have a special (like 20% off during father's day or 20% off for taking a survey..... etc). The parcel depot at Point Roberts charges around $3.50 (larger package). While I'm at Point Roberts, I might as well fill-up my tank of gas (it's cheaper than the lower mainland). I hope this gives you an idea how much.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

It does, thank you!


----------

